# budgie lifespan?



## Fennwick (Jan 24, 2008)

hey, does anyone know the average lifespan of a budgie?
thanks


----------



## mysnakesau (Jan 24, 2008)

6-8 years but have heard of them living to ripe old age of 10, even 12 years


----------



## JEMMI (Jan 24, 2008)

*yes I do*

In captivity if you worm them and give them somewhere to fly so they stay fit and they don't breed too much should live to 12 ish It varies so much due to the above things I find.


----------



## nuthn2do (Jan 24, 2008)

8 is a good innings


----------



## Fennwick (Jan 24, 2008)

cheers, just wanted a rough idea how long my little champ will last. he's a year old now.


----------



## MrBredli (Jan 24, 2008)

About 60 seconds from the time its offered to the snake.


----------



## mines bigger (Jan 24, 2008)

my girlfriends budgie was 15 nearly 16 when he died


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jan 24, 2008)

I have had mine for 8-10 years, my next door neighbour had him years before that, and someone else had him before that...


----------



## mungus (Jan 24, 2008)

6 - 8 years if you have breed them for 4 - 6 years.
Non breeders up to 14 - 18 years.


----------



## Tatelina (Jan 24, 2008)

MrBredli said:


> About 60 seconds from the time its offered to the snake.



Or about 4 if given to a red bellied.


----------



## bitey (Jan 24, 2008)

MrBredli said:


> About 60 seconds from the time its offered to the snake.


:lol:20 if it's hungry


----------



## book (Jan 24, 2008)

I used to keep and breed budgies years ago and I would say the same. 6 to 8 years on average but the last one I had was a female which was never used for breeding and lived almost 18 years. The last 5 it could not fly but could kind of glide to the floor and climbed all around the avery with its beak


----------



## ace#74 (Jan 24, 2008)

lol @ mrbredli


----------



## john121 (Jan 24, 2008)

Approx 6 to 8yrs with breeding...

& Around 10 - 15yrs as a pet bird...


What colour is ur yr old mate???


----------



## dragon lady (Jan 26, 2008)

Live longer & better if you supply then with gum leaves & branches... use to sharpen beak & good for claws
ive had breeders pass 10 yrs of age
they love a good misting when its hot!


----------

